# Sticky  Tesla Model 3 direct fit Flow Forged Wheels



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Hello Model3OwnersClub members! So let's try this again since our other thread was deleted before we became an actual vendor. We have connections with wheel manufacturers to build you guys custom flow forged wheels, whether it is a full on custom design or an OE design replicated into a flow forged construction over the standard cast wheel.

So what is flow forging / flow forming? It incorporates traditional monoblock wheel casting methods with spin forming technology to improve the material properties and overall strength of wheels. This process impacts the micro-structure of aluminum by utilizing three hydraulic rollers to apply pressure to form the inner rim area after the wheel has been casted. The rollers move down the barrel, applying pressures to stretch, compress, and form the entire wheel barrel, ultimately increasing the tensile strength and elongation properties.

The final product is a lighter, stronger wheel that has an increased load capacity and shock resistance over the traditional cast aluminum wheel. This method provides up to a 25% weight reduction compared to a traditional cast wheel but also depends on the design itself.

*What are some benefits for a Model 3 Specific wheel?*

*- 100% Fitment Guarantee and Exclusive to the Tesla Model 3 and all trim levels
- TPMS Compatible
- True rotary forged construction
- Hub centric build for all trim levels
- Square or Staggered, your choice!
- Finish: TBD but can be done in Gloss Gray Metallic
- Custom Finishes available at request!*

Now for the wheel ideas. I know I've tossed up the ideas of possibly making the Roadster V1 rotational wheel but I've started to take a liking to the Arachnid Style wheels that the Model S has and was reminded of a time when we had ordered these AGLuxury AGL27 wheels for the Model S which is pretty close to the Arachnid style.










They even have a Model X as one of their vehicles on their gallery.










And so I made a quick render over a Tesla Model 3 and I think this could be one of our wheels. We would bring them in a 19" and 20" setup. Most likely it will be a *19x8.5 / 19x9.5* setup for those that want to run 235 squared or 245/275 staggered with a *20X8.5 / 20X10* setup for anyone wanting to run 235/275 staggered or 245/285 staggered if this take off and we gather enough interest.










What do you guys think? I added a poll on top.​


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I'll vote for the wheels that were originally on the black Roadster V2 prototype.


----------



## MrBCC (Apr 26, 2018)

garsh said:


> I'll vote for the wheels that were originally on the black Roadster V2 prototype.


I love these too...


----------



## Stephen Harris (Jul 23, 2018)

garsh said:


> I'll vote for the wheels that were originally on the black Roadster V2 prototype.


I'll 3rd that, or some version of the red model 3 at the original reveal, but sounds like tesla has a patent on that design and eventually will release them


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

We could definitely build another split 5 spoke type wheel but there's soo many available, it'll just be adding to the list of many that's readily available.

These are just the few of the split 5 spokes, while slightly different or more star shaped, there's soo many already out and readily available and most of these can be machined to be hub centric to the Model 3

Vorsteiner V-FF 103
VS Forged VS08
VS Forged VS02
Forgestar CF5V
Avant Garde M580
Avant Garde M510
Avant Garde M650
Stance SF07
Vertini RF1.2
Rohana RF2
Rohana RFX5
Rohana RFX11
Ace Alloy AFF02
TSW Bathurst


----------



## m3_4_wifey (Jul 26, 2016)

Would you be looking at doing this in all size wheels? How would the weights and wheel load compare to the OEM versions?


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

m3_4_wifey said:


> Would you be looking at doing this in all size wheels? How would the weights and wheel load compare to the OEM versions?


We would make 19" and 20" in the rotary forged process for direct bolt on application. We would definitely aim to build the wheels to be load rated for the heaviest Model 3 application and weight should definitely be lighter than the OEM cast wheels.

Of course the weight will vary depending on the design of the wheel so if we did more a simple spit 5 spoke type wheel, it would definitely help shave weight compared to something like a turbine wheel. We'd probably see the wheels from 22lbs to 27lbs depending on the design and size of the wheel.


----------



## CaptainAwesome (Apr 9, 2018)

I think I posted this in the old thread, but would love to see something similar to the Porsche GT4 wheels. I see Rotiform is making some, but you all aren't carrying them on your website. They're also only available in matte black and the brightest chrome ever. Would love to see them in a satin graphite type finish or Porsche's platinum finish.

Porsche GT4 Wheels: 









Rotiform PGT One Piece:


----------



## ppower (Jul 25, 2018)

The Arachnids are OK, but if you want to do a Tesla replica, make a wheel that even TESLA haven't produced yet. I had forgotten about these, but somebody just posted them. And like these, make them true directional. I would probably have to buy a set of these in 20" if they were made.

Really, I'd love to see somebody make a split 5 spoke in 19 & 20" with aero hub caps that could be out on for road trips. It could be a Swatch watch of wheels if a variety of hubcaps were designed. Great way to differentiate from the multitude of other split 5 spokes out there.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

ppower said:


> The Arachnids are OK, but if you want to do a Tesla replica, make a wheel that even TESLA haven't produced yet. I had forgotten about these, but somebody just posted them


I think that's just an early rendition of the Sport wheels.
It does differ from the final wheel in interesting ways.


----------



## ppower (Jul 25, 2018)

Agreed that it is an early rendition of it. As for the difference, the drawing shows a much greater directional twist. In both, the leading edge of each split spoke is straight. The huge difference is that the drawing shows the trailing spoke straight and then split into the twist that gives the feeling of rotation. The trailing edge of one split spoke becomes parallel to the leading edge of the next split spoke. Pretty awesome effect. The OEM wheel twists out first to make the split and then is another straight spoke. No two spokes are fully parallel. This design works better when you only make one wheel to use on both sides. It would be cool if there were center cap covers like the OEM wheel, too.


----------



## Mello (Jul 9, 2018)

maybe the 7 spoke version of the split spoke style as seen on the roadster reveal?
surprised more people haven't mentioned this one...








This would look awesome, center caps especially....


----------



## ppower (Jul 25, 2018)

Mello said:


> maybe the 7 spoke version of the split spoke style as seen on the roadster reveal?
> surprised more people haven't mentioned this one...
> View attachment 14176
> 
> This would look awesome, center caps especially....


Those aren't center caps. That is a centerlock wheel. The are like the turbine wheel on the red 3 from the debut. For daily use, they are a pain. Many people with street cars that use centerlock a actually convert them back to ones with regular studs.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

We could work a way around the centerlock look of the wheel but this requires some additional cost and probably add some significant weight since the center of the wheel will need to be made a certain way but check this out! Something I came across while visiting the mad scientists at Avant Garde wheels making a full custom one-off wheel.

Center cap off









Center Cap On.. Also the screw on cap has been machined to fit OE cap into that!


----------



## ppower (Jul 25, 2018)

Damn! (I bet that’s heavy. It’s a lot of metal)


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

ppower said:


> Damn! (I bet that's heavy. It's a lot of metal)


indeed it was! That is why I would like to stay away from doing this sort of design but if majority vote goes for that sort of thing, I'll definitely cater to that and hopefully we can engineer a wheel that won't be as heavy.


----------



## processengr (Aug 17, 2017)

I would like to see an 18" version of the sport wheel.
I want to run the 45 series sidewalls, or I would have purchased the 19" sport wheel option. 
Even with the 18" wheel setup, at 42 psi, freeway dividers are very noticable. The lower the profile, the greater transmission of the shock.


----------



## atlas310 (May 10, 2018)

What kind of timeframe are you looking at? A couple months away or closer to a year?


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

atlas310 said:


> What kind of timeframe are you looking at? A couple months away or closer to a year?


well, once we have a set design with a unanimous vote, we can push things into motion but for now, there's not enough votes interests in a set design to start anything.


----------



## Kyle-Lee (Sep 26, 2018)

GetYourWheels said:


> Hello Model3OwnersClub members! So let's try this again since our other thread was deleted before we became an actual vendor. We have connections with wheel manufacturers to build you guys custom flow forged wheels, whether it is a full on custom design or an OE design replicated into a flow forged construction over the standard cast wheel.
> 
> So what is flow forging / flow forming? It incorporates traditional monoblock wheel casting methods with spin forming technology to improve the material properties and overall strength of wheels. This process impacts the micro-structure of aluminum by utilizing three hydraulic rollers to apply pressure to form the inner rim area after the wheel has been casted. The rollers move down the barrel, applying pressures to stretch, compress, and form the entire wheel barrel, ultimately increasing the tensile strength and elongation properties.
> 
> ...


Do you have pictures of gloss gray metallic?


----------



## c_mkv (Jul 30, 2018)

ppower said:


> View attachment 14054
> The Arachnids are OK, but if you want to do a Tesla replica, make a wheel that even TESLA haven't produced yet. I had forgotten about these, but somebody just posted them. And like these, make them true directional. I would probably have to buy a set of these in 20" if they were made.
> 
> Really, I'd love to see somebody make a split 5 spoke in 19 & 20" with aero hub caps that could be out on for road trips. It could be a Swatch watch of wheels if a variety of hubcaps were designed. Great way to differentiate from the multitude of other split 5 spokes out there.


These look amazing...I went with the AG M621 but could see myself buying wheels again when these are available


----------



## atlas310 (May 10, 2018)

GetYourWheels said:


> well, once we have a set design with a unanimous vote, we can push things into motion but for now, there's not enough votes interests in a set design to start anything.


Obviously, you can't predict without a design, but a general idea of the cost? Would there be any group discount savings? Like if it's going to be over $3k, I'd probably be out. Also, how many people are you looking to get to agree on a design? And for some reason, I can't change my vote.


----------



## PandaM3 (Apr 23, 2018)

I vote back to the drawing board... I wanna see something with aggressive offsets and detacheable aero discs like this picture.


----------



## ppower (Jul 25, 2018)

PandaM3 said:


> View attachment 15097
> I vote back to the drawing board... I wanna see something with aggressive offsets and detacheable aero discs like this picture.


Agree on having aerodynamic discs which is why I think having an aggressive split 5 spoke would be good. While there are many split 5 spokes in the market, none have aerodynamic covers. Then you can sell various wheel covers that clip onto your wheel.

Disagree to have them like DTM aero. Those are opposite of aerodynamic. This are to catch the air and shove it onto the brakes for cooling.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

atlas310 said:


> Obviously, you can't predict without a design, but a general idea of the cost? Would there be any group discount savings? Like if it's going to be over $3k, I'd probably be out. Also, how many people are you looking to get to agree on a design? And for some reason, I can't change my vote.


General idea of a cost for a 19" set would be somewhere like $1,500 and 20" would be about $1,700 for the set but it would be competitively price for a flow forged wheel.

We can definitely do a group discount in the beginning to start things off and at least 10 people would be a good start.


PandaM3 said:


> View attachment 15097
> I vote back to the drawing board... I wanna see something with aggressive offsets and detacheable aero discs like this picture.





ppower said:


> Agree on having aerodynamic discs which is why I think having an aggressive split 5 spoke would be good. While there are many split 5 spokes in the market, none have aerodynamic covers. Then you can sell various wheel covers that clip onto your wheel.
> 
> Disagree to have them like DTM aero. Those are opposite of aerodynamic. This are to catch the air and shove it onto the brakes for cooling.


Ohhh, that would be something interesting but that would be a lot of extra parts if we did aero discs. Maybe we could start with 19" sizing only. Would also need to take into factor of the differences in concavity from a front wheel size to a rear wheel size unless we do only one size squared.


----------



## ppower (Jul 25, 2018)

Ohhh, that would be something interesting but that would be a lot of extra parts if we did aero discs. Maybe we could start with 19" sizing only. Would also need to take into factor of the differences in concavity from a front wheel size to a rear wheel size unless we do only one size squared.[/QUOTE]

Yes, 19x8.5 but maybe +25. This is a good thing about the Japanese style of having Face A, B, or C. Hub caps that just clip on. How many non-Tesla's might like it if they could eek out a bit more economy on road trips? I'd want Ronal Bear covers just for fun. Really, you could do this in addition to the flow forged wheels. Have VS forged make a 19" Face A, B, C profiles and post what the max width/offset to fit each. Then you've got a partnership to sell VS plus you make 19" aero covers to fit A, B, and C.


----------



## R1Fast (Sep 18, 2018)

Hey GYW, do the Forgestar F14s 19x9.5 direct fit on the P3D? Any idea what the maximum offset is before issues arise? Also, when lowered (if known) on UP moderate springs?


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

R1Fast said:


> Hey GYW, do the Forgestar F14s 19x9.5 direct fit on the P3D? Any idea what the maximum offset is before issues arise? Also, when lowered (if known) on UP moderate springs?


Wrong thread to ask that question but all Forgestar wheels are made to order with an offset range that can be done best suitable for the car it's being made for. The only thing that won't be a direct fit is the center bore as they all come with a 72.6 center bore with hub rings supplied.

19X9.5 +35 all around would be your best setup if that is what you're looking for.


----------



## Kermit (Aug 3, 2018)

I've always loved turbines but they're so heavy... If lighter ones were available I'd buy in a heartbeat.


----------



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

Something in similar to this style and color break would look killer on Tesla. IMHO.


----------



## processengr (Aug 17, 2017)

How about an 18" wheel to accept the standard 18" tires and TPMS etc., that is a replica of the 19" sport wheel?
All in favor quote this post...


----------



## Kermit (Aug 3, 2018)

I am patiently waiting for a reputable company to make a 19" turbine wheel that isn't significantly overweight.

The 19" Turbine wheels from EV weigh 29.3lbs - I feel like that's a pretty low bar to beat.


----------



## HellcatToTesla (Sep 18, 2018)

I am interested in something, probably a lighter turbine style wheel would be awesome.


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

I would love an 18" replica of Tesla'a Aero wheels that will fit the Aero covers AND fit the M3 PUP. They look nice w/o the covers and would be great for trips with the covers. Flow formed (forged?) would make them lighter too.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Feathermerchant said:


> Flow formed (forged?) would make them lighter too.


FYI, I believe that all of the OEM Model 3 wheels are flow formed.

Ref:


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

If they are flow formed, then why are they so heavy compared to flow formed wheels and why do flow formed wheels clear the brake caliper?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Feathermerchant said:


> If they are flow formed, then why are they so heavy compared to flow formed wheels and why do flow formed wheels clear the brake caliper?


If you watch the video starting at the 7:07 mark (where I linked it) until 8:00 , @Mad Hungarian explains:
_
"It's a 20x8.5 flow-formed wheel, ...it thins the metal out, aligns the grain structure, and increases the strength, and reduces the amount of material used. So you wind up with a wheel that's lighter and stronger. You can make it much lighter. You can make it much stronger. Or you can actually make it a little bit of both, which is probably the case with these wheels. Tesla tends to engineer their wheels to take a pretty good beating."_


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

You said ALL of the Tesla wheels, The video said 20". 
Anyway I need to buy some 18 or 19" wheels for long trips so I'll have more range. I'd really like some Tesla Aeros so I can put the cover on while traveling. I wonder if they could make a replica that fits the PUP.
really tempted to take the grinder to the calipers. Your pics make it look like the 18" Aero wheel was shifted back toward the caliper. Was it centered?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Feathermerchant said:


> You said ALL of the Tesla wheels, The video said 20".


Yes, @Mad Hungarian was specifically talking about the 20s in the video, but I believe it's true of all of the OEM Model 3 wheels.


> Your pics make it look like the 18" Aero wheel was shifted back toward the caliper. Was it centered?


Sorry, those weren't my pics. But since there is interference, I'm guessing it simply wasn't possible to center the wheel correctly on the studs. I think the caliper is actually touching the wheel barrel (tee-hee) in that photo.


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

What I thought. Then there's no guarantee that removing those things would make it clear. I f I can see the wheel being uncentered in the pics then it is likely more than 1 or 2 mm.


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

garsh said:


> Yes, @Mad Hungarian was specifically talking about the 20s in the video, but I believe it's true of all of the OEM Model 3 wheels.
> 
> Sorry, those weren't my pics. But since there is interference, I'm guessing it simply wasn't possible to center the wheel correctly on the studs. I think the caliper is actually touching the wheel barrel (tee-hee) in that photo.


@garsh is correct, ALL Model 3 OE wheels use flow-formed construction.
And their respective weights are all a little bit more on the robust side of the equation for this type of wheel:

18x8.5 (without cap): 21.6 lbs
19x8.5: 24.5 lbs
20x8.5: 27 lbs

As to why the OE 18" flow-formed wheels don't clear the rear PUO brakes but ours and some other models do, that's all in the design choices. We often see barrel I.D.s vary as much as 20 mm (or 10 mm in radius) at the same point across different wheel models, a lot has to do with the spoke and external rim lip shapes and the resulting barrel slope angle required to make it work and pass load testing. When designing the 18" Aero Tesla clearly wasn't concerned about making it work with the PUO brakes.


----------



## Otarpilot (Oct 28, 2018)

Hi all,

I've been autocrossing my Model 3 Performance with the stock 20" wheels, and now I'd like to get a set of 18" x 8.5" wheels. What are the lightest wheels that I can get for this application?

Thanks!


----------



## Aspec818 (Nov 10, 2018)

I'd be interested in some lighter 20" turbine wheels. The ones currently available are too heavy (anything heavier than oem is out).


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

If it had=s not been posted here, I have seen and read that filing/grinding a small amount off the rear calipers will make them clear the 18" Aero wheels.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Feathermerchant said:


> If it had=s not been posted here, I have seen and read that filing/grinding a small amount off the rear calipers will make them clear the 18" Aero wheels.


I assumed that would be possible. It just barely rubs. But you'll also have to use spacers due to the Performance's thinner rotor hats.

Do you actually have a link to either pictures or a post somewhere for somebody who has _actually_ ground down their rear calipers?


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

I have seen the pics but cannot remember the thread. The parts that rub are casting 'features' that I'm supposing are for locating the caliper in a jig for machining operations.
Yes you would need spacers or to machine the inside of the wheel to accommodate the hub.


----------



## modelo tres (Oct 1, 2018)

Otarpilot said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been autocrossing my Model 3 Performance with the stock 20" wheels, and now I'd like to get a set of 18" x 8.5" wheels. What are the lightest wheels that I can get for this application?
> 
> Thanks!


 Weds Sport TC105N
Volk Racing CE28N
Volk Racing TE37
Volk Racing TE37 RT
Volk Racing TE37 SL
Volk Racing TE37 Saga
Volk Racing ZE40
TWS T66-F
ADVAN RGIII
ADVAN RZ-DF
ADVAN RSII
Enkei RPF1
Enkei PF01
Konig Hypergram
OZ Alleggerita HLT
OZ Ultraleggera
OZ Leggera
OZ Superforgiata

These are some of the lightest 18x8.5 wheels available from ~16-18 lbs. You will likely need to get the bolt holes drilled to M14 though.


----------



## voip-ninja (Sep 25, 2017)

I'm in the market for a set of 19" wheels to purchase for installation on my dual motor 3 this spring. Currently I am running the 19" aeros with Bridgestone performance winter tires and would like to just have a complete separate set of wheels I can take off and swap as needed.

I like the looks of the 19" TSportline turbine wheels but they are heavy as hell, cast, and over-priced ($2900 for a set of these with TPMS and relatively inexpensive Pirelli tires is highway robbery).

Whatever I buy needs to be hubcentric too.

Is this effort in this thread still underway to create some new custom flow wheels?


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

voip-ninja said:


> I'm in the market for a set of 19" wheels to purchase for installation on my dual motor 3 this spring. Currently I am running the 19" aeros with Bridgestone performance winter tires and would like to just have a complete separate set of wheels I can take off and swap as needed.
> 
> I like the looks of the 19" TSportline turbine wheels but they are heavy as hell, cast, and over-priced ($2900 for a set of these with TPMS and relatively inexpensive Pirelli tires is highway robbery).
> 
> ...


We're still gathering interests for now and have something in the works. I personally am leaning towards doing the Arachnid style wheel.










In the meantime, we do have a lot of other wheels we carry that can accommodate the hub centric capability with an aftermarket wheel.


----------



## voip-ninja (Sep 25, 2017)

GetYourWheels said:


> We're still gathering interests for now and have something in the works. I personally am leaning towards doing the Arachnid style wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not normally a fan of that wheel style but have to admit that looks pretty sharp, is the rendering of 20s? Would love to see a render of 19s as local road conditions wouldn't be compatible with 20 inch wheels. I don't know if the silver needs to be that 'brilliant'.... that's one minor criticism I have is that most factory wheels are a slightly less brilliant silver and for some reason in aftermarket they think that the wheels need to be as silver as possible when something slightly more toned-down would do.

I also don't know what the hell the fondness is for the weird black/gray gunmetal color that so many wheels are available in. I think the factory color on the 18 aeros is kind of terrible.

Depending on weight and cost I would seriously consider those though, so I will subscribe to this thread and see what happens. The absolute latest I can do this though is around April 2019 as I have zero desire to pay to have the factory rubber put back on my winter setup to tide me over until I can pull the trigger on summer wheels and tires.


----------



## DCDallas (Feb 12, 2019)

Model 3 Performance - Really Want HRE P201... can’t spend that much. Any other wheels with similar design? Also looking at Rohana RFX11 20” staggered.


----------

